# Formular Variablen übergabe an Lightbox



## hegi (20. Jul 2015)

ich würde gerne 2 Variablen aus dem Formular in die Fancybox übergeben. Leider kommt in der Fancybox nur das die URL nicht gefunden wurde. Leider kenn ich mich nicht mit Java aus. Kann mir jemand helfen ? bzw mir sagen was das Ergebnis der Zeile :


```
var url = $(this).attr("action") + "&form_EMAIL=" + $("#form_EMAIL").val();
```

ist ? Ich gehe ja davon aus das dort die URL mit den GET Variablen zusammengebaut wird, die dann in der Box geöffnet wird.



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
    <head>
        <title></title>

        <script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.9.0.min.js"></script>
        <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="jquery.fancybox.css" media="screen" />
        <script type="text/javascript" src="jquery.fancybox.pack.js"></script></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function() {
$("#myForm").submit(function () {
var url = $(this).attr("action") + "&form_EMAIL=" + $("#form_EMAIL").val();
    $.fancybox({
        'href'        : url,
        'width'                : '75%',
        'height'            : '75%',
        'type'                : 'iframe'
    });
return false;
  });
});
</script>
</head>
<body>
<form id="myForm" action="http://www.domain.com/googlemaps.php=" method="post">
          
            <label for="form_EMAIL">E-Mail</label><input type="text" name="form_EMAIL" id="form_EMAIL" value="" />

            <input type="submit" title="Absenden" name="submit" value=""/>
        </form>
                                                                      
                                                                      
    </body>
</html>
```


----------

